
Swedish statistician Hans Rosling dies from pancreatic cancer - type0
http://www.thelocal.se/20170207/swedish-statistician-hans-rosling-dies-from-pancreatic-cancer
======
type0
dupe

discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13590123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13590123)

